# Irish: I love soup



## Torbs

Hello all.

I am working on a message to write in a card. I need to translate the phrase"I love soup. I love you Mr. Soup"

My attempt. Tá mé i ngrá le anraith. Tá mé i ngrá leat, Mr Anraith

Apart from my worries about it being altogether wrong I have a feeling that the love expressed for the "person" (Mr. Soup) would be expressed with a different noun from that used for the food. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Go raibh maith agaibh.


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

I know very little Irish but it seems that "I love X" is usually  "*is breá liom* X".
"Tá mé i ngrá leat" literally means "I'm in love with you", so "tá mé i ngrá le anraith" is probably "I'm in love with soup" in Irish.


----------



## L'irlandais

Is maith liom súp.  I like soup. (Literally, Soup's good with me.)
Is maith liom anraith.  I like broth.

Is breá liom é. = I love it.  or I adore it.  

Mr. Soup isn’t a person, it’s just an affectionate way to talk to one’s soup, surely.


----------



## Torbs

Cheers. well it's a quote from a show from a while back called Soupy Norman so I guess the Mr. Soup part is important for the in-joke. So with that in mind does "Is breá liom súp. Is breá liom mr súp" sound good?


----------



## L'irlandais

Is maith liom súp. Tá grá agam duit súp.
One problem is that there’s no word for Mister in Irish.  So the personification is a bit difficult.  You might want to wait for a native speaker to give their opinion on my latest offering.  It sounds odd even to me, but then it was a surreal comedy.


----------



## Torbs

Thanks a lot. This should be enough for my friend to get the reference.


----------



## Assiduous student

Mr Soup - Fear an tSúip?


----------

